# Lesson Learned



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Today I headed to the barns at 7:30 am to shoot some crows from the silage bunker first for the farmers,Burrrrr that breeze is cold to stand motionless in and near a bunker in a open field..I finally found sheltor sitting in the Jeep backed into the bunker out of site and the loaded shotgun outside the jeep so it was where I could grab it when they got in close.Left my calling Unit at home and just used mouth calls..Got 2 crows... So I headed offto the barns to be out of the wind more and see if I could get some pigeons in the rafters. snuck up on a pair that just seemed to know something wasn't and the one allowed me to shoot 11 times at it with my cheapO pellet rifle,I'll get ya's some pics of it soon..

Thats when I noticed dang all these shots where high of the pigeon and hitting a rafter each hit..I was stumpled, as I stood there.thinking why waste more pellets,I see that the recoil of the gun has loosen my rear scope mount from the dove tail and had the Scope rings Up out of the channel...No Screw driver in my pocket,So I emptied the pellet into a cow pie and headed out of the barn. So I loosened and tighted that rear scope ring to the Dove tail, and found a mountian dew bottle to set up on some snow..so I could see where I was hitting.

getting it sited back in on about 25 yards,I headed back into the barn. and them two pigeons had left..
So I found another and chased and chased it down, Dropping it,But again,TIRED as all heck of this 4 shots to drop a pigeon out of the rafters...

Another thing I Noticed was that threw out the day,MOST if not all Pigeons Outside of the barns, had Flew off the Silos when I would Miss and hit Tin, and then circle and land right back on them..Maybe I need a Pellet gun with knock down Power to the top of a silo then instead and forget them inside birds,Or fine tune a .22 caliber rifle,Maybe the 10/22 my wife is gettin' for herself would work.I have a harris 11 1/2"-27 1/2" bipod I could ad on it.

I just never Liked the idea of shooting a .22 rifle in the air,As it has to land someplace ....

Anyhow,Just wanted to Say doesn't take much to loosen scope rings on these air rifles..

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I've had the same problem. The key is to hold low when shooting up or down. I'll bet the scope sliding doesn't help either!  After seeing your gun, you really DO need a new one!


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

blowgunner62, Yeah this pellet rifle I have to me is like the Older daisy Pellet/bb gun I had when I was a teen... Weak and could almost hear air leaking with each pump....

So a step up would be even a crosman compared to this break action pellet rifle... ( I Should of Known )

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Scottie_The_Boy said:


> blowgunner62, Yeah this pellet rifle I have to me is like the Older daisy Pellet/bb gun I had when I was a teen... Weak and could almost hear air leaking with each pump....
> 
> So a step up would be even a crosman compared to this break action pellet rifle... ( I Should of Known )
> 
> Scottie_The_Boy


Scottie_the_boy,

I am not sure where you are at regarding the finances, but I am gong to sell all three of my air rifles and save to purchase an Air Arms S410.

I plan to sell the Gamo Big Cat and RWS 350 Magnum (striker combo) together and gun case for about $300.
The Evanix AR6 (Ambidextrous Indonesian walnut stock) is only a couple of months old and has a Leapers 4-16x56 scope. $400

Email me if you might be interested in either. I can provide PICs if you would like.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

"_I plan to sell the Gamo Big Cat and RWS 350 Magnum (striker combo) together and gun case for about $300."_

Jeff, have you sold anything over the Yellow forum Classifieds?

I suggest you sell those two separately. You may get more than $300. I know that RWS 350 will be sold regardless.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ambush Hunter said:


> "_I plan to sell the Gamo Big Cat and RWS 350 Magnum (striker combo) together and gun case for about $300."_
> 
> Jeff, have you sold anything over the Yellow forum Classifieds?
> 
> I suggest you sell those two separately. You may get more than $300. I know that RWS 350 will be sold regardless.


Not yet... I was going to put them on there and Airgun America classifieds and see what happens. 
I just wanted to offer it to him first.

I figured I would see the two together because the Gamo is just not worth that much.  
You are correct though.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Jeff,I agree with Ambush Hunters views.. best not cut your own investmite and sell the RWS on the yellow Forum Classified...

I Don't want to come off as a Bum and such..and in all do time I shall get what I am in need of...thanks alot for your friendly offer... And best wishes to you both...

Just limited on funds like us all, and with a teen about to graduate,figuring out if she will want to earn half and get herself a car,And so on with the 05 jeep liberty payments and all that comes with life ..I just can't afford a Good air rifle at this time..

Sincerely:

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Scottie_The_Boy said:


> Jeff,I agree with Ambush Hunters views.. best not cut your own investmite and sell the RWS on the yellow Forum Classified...
> 
> I Don't want to come off as a Bum and such..and in all do time I shall get what I am in need of...thanks alot for your friendly offer... And best wishes to you both...
> 
> ...


Not a problem and I fully understand.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry, Scottie, I didn't know you had a thought of purchasing it from Jeff. You guys do as you think best for you... :beer:

AH


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Scottie_The_Boy said:


> Jeff,I agree with Ambush Hunters views.. best not cut your own investmite and sell the RWS on the yellow Forum Classified...
> 
> I Don't want to come off as a Bum and such..and in all do time I shall get what I am in need of...thanks alot for your friendly offer... And best wishes to you both...
> 
> ...


Scottie,

Click here....
http://www.network54.com/Forum/79574/me ... package%29

Let me know... :wink: 
(Pssst - Don't let AH know. He has been wanting it for a month now.  )


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Jeff, Thats More my Buget... Thou I want to be able to Buy stuff thats Really Nice like the RWS and them 700.00 and up..But I just can't Justify it at this time with a daughter about to graduate from school and so on...

Jeff, I am Short this Thursday,How long do you allow me to Buying it?

I Can have a spare so I can Loan it to a fella with me Or the farmer and be Totally happy with more pellets in flight,More birds atless wounded and Not returning...

I will Email you about the Gamo, 
Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Jeff, I Didn't know you already have replys for it on that Yellow site, I never been to that site before.. Till you posted the url.

Darn Atless I am Forth in line I reckon.

Scottie_The_Boy

P.S. -- It's Okay Ambust Hunter,I'm Sorry if I Bothered you at all... I Just want to be able to See what you both mean with these rws's and so on...Till the rugrat gets out on her own ,I won't be able to get a Nice rifle ...So I don't mind the Gamo and such for now.. Just something better then that pellet rifle I posted with camo stock.... Thanks alot


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Scottie_The_Boy said:


> Jeff, I Didn't know you already have replys for it on that Yellow site, I never been to that site before.. Till you posted the url.
> 
> Darn Atless I am Forth in line I reckon.
> 
> ...


I am sorry. I really did not think that one would sell at all.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Jeff, It sold for a Reason.. maybe as the lord had better plans for me.. No worries...

Thanks for asking anyhow..

Best wishes
Scottie_The_Boy


----------

